# How much to charge?



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Buddy of mine says the contractor he is plowing for has some work for a quad/operator doing large parking lots. What should I look to get per hour for my quad and I?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Why would someone want a guy on a quad to do a large parking lot? That's


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Is that a Cummins I see there? Put a big old plow on that sucker and then you will be ready for some big lots!


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

exactly put a plow on the truck. i would try to get like 50hr


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

hondarecon4435;626094 said:


> exactly put a plow on the truck. i would try to get like 50hr


I assume $50 per hour for the ATV.

More like $100 per hour for the truck.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

yea i meant for the atv but i have no idea why you would plow lots with an atv


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Okay guys maybe I wasn't clear. Quad will be used for the sidewalks in a large lot, not the lot itself. Lot will have 5 or so trucks there plowing. Used to have a plow on my truck, but took it off due to no snow around here.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

would go with the $50 an hour rate.

that's only my guess


----------

